# Dubia and pears



## Discodaz (Aug 7, 2013)

Wow...im not sure if anyone has done this but i urge you to try..

I feed my dubia on fresh veg,roach food and fesh oranges..they breed well with oranges for some reason and devour them..

I put fresh food in tonight and decided to put a pear in that was left from the fruit bowl..i put half a pear in each roach tub..there are dubia litterally climbing over each other to get to the pear...they flipping love em...im not sure how beneficial they are to dubia,but wow,they dont half like them

Daz


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice.. Think I've only fed pear once and there was no evidence that it had ever happened.. Lol..

Tiger

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------

